# Soft stool when going out



## By_the_way (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi, ive been suffering from IBS for quite a while now but it mainly seems to come on when i go out. I was wondering if this happens to anyone else as i can stay at home for days admittedly passing pellet like or painful stool but i can be constipated for days. I can try to go before i leave and nothing will come out but within sort of 5 mins of my car journey i need the toilet really bad!!! it seems madness because one minute i cant go and then 5 minutes later im passing these really long light colored stool. Out of curiosity i was wondering if this happens to anyone else and if they overcame it.I got the ibs audio program and im on day 7 so ill see if that helps, im also thinking that living with my parents is quite stressful and that a change in my environment might help me break the cycle..........any ideas??cheersbtw


----------



## vgail (Feb 24, 2007)

I too have that problem...I know before I leave I am thinking about getting in a car and not having access to a bathroom and that triggers anxiety. When I am at home where there is easy access to a bathroom it is not a problem unless I have eaten the wrong thing. When I leave home I am always a distance from a bathroom as we live in the country. This in turn can turn into having to go "right now" within minutes of leaving home. Self-fulfilling prophesy. I realize it is what I am telling myself and the anxiety that it produces. I am going to try to Mike Mahoney CD's and see if I can calm my mind down and reduce my anxiety. The somewhat scary part is realizing that I do some of this to myself. I guess if you can do that a person should be able to do the reverse and make it better. That is my hope.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

With IBS it really is common to have a constipated stool followed by something soft, loose and going in the diarrhea direction.the colon can seem to sense when it is backed up and often the response is to try to push it out with looser, softer, wetter stools. So you can have a constipated stool that got pushed along by something softer, then the something softer come out soon afterward.Usually when people go back and forth like that preventing the hard dry hard to pass stool is more important to preventing the diarrhea/loose/urgent stools than trying to keep that stopped up. Even if the urgent stools are more distressing.


----------



## By_the_way (Sep 5, 2009)

yes im from england too! Ive been out of work for about 8 months now i live about an hour outside london where im sure i could have found work but the train journey is about an hour and doesn't have a toilet. It so frustrating knowing i could be working if i didn't have this problem im planning on moving hoping that a change in environment will help. im seeing my GP on friday I might request this questran people seem to be having luck with it as well as some anti depressants, i find myself being quite depressed even with my positive thinking i cant see a point to my life at the moment if i cant work and cant go out ????!? also the pain is horrible which doesn't help when trying to get in a good mood!


----------



## By_the_way (Sep 5, 2009)

hi, i brought up questran but my GP said that it stops other medication from being absorbed properly. Instead i have been put on sertraline (50mg) which is another anti depressant. Im kinda bummed out that i wasnt able to try questran because im just so convinced that my body is producing something to make it poo this much. Changing my diet has no effect on my stool which is why i was starting to feel that way. So now iv stopped the amitriptyline and i started these new tablets ive been on the toilet alot today and havnt really passed much stool but i have felt the need to, just thin short squiggly stool comes out and i have to strain quite hard to get it out and afterwards im very sore. So irritating i really dont understand why my body is doing this lol anyway we will see what happens with this new medication!! keep in touch cw!!


----------

